# Mute Math - London, ON - Sept 7, 2007



## GoM (Sep 8, 2007)

Mute Math, hailing from the southern-Midwest US, played to a packed house at the Rum Runners bar here in London last night.

In all honesty, one of the best shows I've been too. They continually amaze me every time I see them.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 8, 2007)

8 confuses me. 

These are awesome concert shots though. You did a good job.


----------



## GoM (Sep 8, 2007)

Haha #8 was the lead singer, Paul Meany, doing a handstand on his keyboard. Yeah, it was a pretty intense show.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 9, 2007)

pretty cool

#8 looks hillarious... as if someone piledrived him into the keyboard...


----------



## Stillwater (Sep 10, 2007)

Mute math are killer, I've seen them twice.  Anyways I dig #4's keytar shot


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 10, 2007)

Hot dam, Stu, those are bloody good concert shots!! Love the b/w as it gives it a real 'smoky bar' grittiness. These are just super.


----------



## GoM (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha yeah, the smoke machine helped with that. The thing with them is that they do more than just play a set; they play their music, and they play it well, but they incorporate lights, smokes, even some video projected on the sheet behind them, etc to very good effect. Which makes taking photos one of the easiest things to do at a show; they basically do all the work.


----------



## Charlsie (Sep 10, 2007)

Great photos. I particularly like #6 and #7. I have a photo of Paul's keyboard handstand at a less-confusing angle from last year's VoodooFest.

I remember seeing these boys several times at small local shows (the first time I saw them their drummer kept accidentally hitting me because there was NO space between the crowd and the stage, haha). It's so weird turning on MTV and seeing them there now!
Last time I went to see them I got there late and left my camera in the car, thinking I'd be so far back in the crowd that there'd be no chance of getting good shots. Lo and behold, I was front row for the entire show. It was also the first time I'd ever seen them with good lights. Figures. 
This year I'll be front row at VoodooFest, and there is _no_ way my camera will ever detach from my hand this time. I _will_ get good photos of this band. It's my mission, haha.


----------



## GoM (Sep 10, 2007)

Good to hear they're getting such a huge following...and yet still playing small venues. There was only 2-300 people last week, which is about the same number as were at the venue I saw them at earlier this year, back in March or April. The best thing about shows like this is you go to see one band and end up liking three other ones there. Who you then go to see next time they're in town, and you find two other ones then. Etc.


----------



## Method (Sep 13, 2007)

off topic: i live in london too.


----------



## Coldow91 (Sep 14, 2007)

#1 and #3 are my favorites, but they all look really really good.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Sep 16, 2007)

Friggin AWESOME shots.


----------

